# woman dancing in iran street



## dani67

old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht

































اخبار مرتبط


----------



## dani67

http://hw13.lon.asset.aparat.com/ap...22da28bc1a5919593f9bff3654818-360p__76551.apt





ع


----------



## dani67

normaL WEDDING PARTY


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> normaL WEDDING PARTY


I like the chick in the lime green dress...do you have her email addfress?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chick in the lime green dress...do you have her email addfress?
Click to expand...


Calling grandma in 4, 3 2.....


----------



## deltex1

Shhhhhhhhh...


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chick in the lime green dress...do you have her email addfress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling grandma in 4, 3 2.....
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

They should be stoned to death for exposing their ankles and faces!


----------



## deltex1

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> They should be stoned to death for exposing their ankles and faces!


That's not what I had in mind...


----------



## Penelope

Yet some people are still calling for bom, bom, bom, bom , bom iran.


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط



I thought it was the law not to bring attention to yourself as a woman?


----------



## pismoe

agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!



Yes lets turn them into a third world country, we can't allow them to have fun and enjoy life.  Gee they just had to progress and we can't have that.


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring attention to yourself as a woman?
Click to expand...

law? based on islam or iran?


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!


sorry.but iranian isnt afghan or arab.
Consequences of bobing iran is very hard for usa
your intelegent(cia) know it very well


----------



## pismoe

haven't spoken to the 'cia' but as far as 'very hard for USA' , some Americans would like to actually find out  !!      Either bomb now or later and probably better now before iran gets stronger Dani !!


----------



## Penelope

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.but iranian isnt afghan or arab.
> Consequences of bobing iran is very hard for usa
> your intelegent(cia) know it very well
Click to expand...


Not for Israel and we have a huge air force base in Kuwait, huge.


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> haven't spoken to the 'cia' but as far as 'very hard for USA' , some Americans would like to actually find out  !!      Either bomb now or later and probably better now before iran gets stronger Dani !!



the cat dream of mice


----------



## dani67

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.but iranian isnt afghan or arab.
> Consequences of bobing iran is very hard for usa
> your intelegent(cia) know it very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for Israel and we have a huge air force base in Kuwait, huge.
Click to expand...


i dont talk about air force


----------



## pismoe

you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!


----------



## pismoe

from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring atten
> tion to yourself as a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> law? based on islam or iran?
Click to expand...


Maybe not a law
_That they not draw unwanted attention to themselves and that they set themselves apart from others in the way they dress._
_Hijab: Required Dress for Muslim Women?_


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> normaL WEDDING PARTY


Where are these pics from? Is there a link?


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!


The Basiji.


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!


why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
why bush attaced iraq but no iran?

+ we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam 
young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.if german teen had great balls like iranian teen .cologne tragedy never happened
isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
iranian children are very sorry for usa children.


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!


Plastic Taiwanese keys - entry to Jannah.


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring atten
> tion to yourself as a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> law? based on islam or iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not a law
> _That they not draw unwanted attention to themselves and that they set themselves apart from others in the way they dress.
> Hijab: Required Dress for Muslim Women?_
Click to expand...


most iranian believed islam rule in koran was ok for 1400 years ago and arab desert culture.not for all time

+rouhani isnt hardiner .he is reformer.we couldnt enjoying this carnavals when ahmadinejad was president


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
Click to expand...


the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these pics from? Is there a link?
Click to expand...


you can search in google image:

wedding ceremony tehran
عروسی مختلط
عروسی بی حجاب
پارتی ایران


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring atten
> tion to yourself as a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> law? based on islam or iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not a law
> _That they not draw unwanted attention to themselves and that they set themselves apart from others in the way they dress.
> Hijab: Required Dress for Muslim Women?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most iranian believed islam rule in koran was ok for 1400 years ago and arab desert culture.not for all time
> 
> +rouhani isnt hardiner .he is reformer.we couldnt enjoying this carnavals when ahmadinejad was president
Click to expand...


I thought that Iran / and other countries over there do not have access to the world on the internet


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic Taiwanese keys - entry to Jannah.
Click to expand...

no jannah

for protect people .


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

are you fucking kidding me . im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
it means: maybe if german young people had balls like iranian teen.they didnt let that cologne tragedy happend


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic Taiwanese keys - entry to Jannah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no jannah
> 
> for protect people .
Click to expand...

They don't get to go to paradise?


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot. im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
Click to expand...

You are doing well with your English, I commend you, but a lot of what you say isn't clear, so don't call people idiots for failing to understand you.


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring atten
> tion to yourself as a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> law? based on islam or iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not a law
> _That they not draw unwanted attention to themselves and that they set themselves apart from others in the way they dress.
> Hijab: Required Dress for Muslim Women?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most iranian believed islam rule in koran was ok for 1400 years ago and arab desert culture.not for all time
> 
> +rouhani isnt hardiner .he is reformer.we couldnt enjoying this carnavals when ahmadinejad was president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that Iran / and other countries over there do not have access to the world on the internet
Click to expand...

more than 20 million of iranian using
*Telegram*
smartphone app

+
some website are filter in iran  because of hardliner.
like porn or anti regime website or ..facebook
for example this forum is filter but Debate Politics Forums isnt. i dont know why

but  we  can buy vpn(anti filter)from all shop.even mall or bookstore with just 1$/3 month
*58% of Iranians use Facebook despite blocks and*
Iranian Online Research Panel Releases Online Attitudes Study


----------



## Eaglewings

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot. im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing well with your English, I commend you, but a lot of what you say isn't clear, so don't call people idiots for failing to understand you.
Click to expand...


Flag alert. Me thinks that you may be a troll, your internet access is 0 especially to come onto an American site..

Voices: In Iran, no Internet fun allowed


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot. im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing well with your English, I commend you, but a lot of what you say isn't clear, so don't call people idiots for failing to understand you.
Click to expand...

sorry.i edit it


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have read the Iranian kids on suicide mine clearing missions wore plastic keys  around their necks , if they were killed that was their key to muslim 'heaven'  Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic Taiwanese keys - entry to Jannah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no jannah
> 
> for protect people .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get to go to paradise?
Click to expand...


somebody yes.somebody no.
 i just know my uncle 
my uncle didnt it for paradise.he did it for my mother safety


----------



## pismoe

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you fucking kidding me . im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
> it means: maybe if german young people had balls like iranian teen.they didnt let that cologne tragedy happend
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------    ayatollahs sent them off to clear minefields with their bodies  , that ain't fighting Dani .


----------



## pismoe

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   iran shoulda been attacked , maybe it still will be attacked Dani !!


----------



## pismoe

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------    she / he is muslim Eaglewings !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   iran shoulda been attacked , maybe it still will be attacked Dani !!
Click to expand...


we can help for american  children safety.just tell to us


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you fucking kidding me . im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
> it means: maybe if german young people had balls like iranian teen.they didnt let that cologne tragedy happend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------    ayatollahs sent them off to clear minefields with their bodies  , that ain't fighting Dani .
Click to expand...

if we have one choice for  protect our woman from arab rapist.we do it.because we have balls.


----------



## pismoe

I don't understand what you are saying in some of your posts Dani so I can't respond .   Suffice to say that iran is an enemy of the USA and maybe if we get a good commander in chief , President we and Israel may take care of ALL Americas and Israels enemies Dani !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> I don't understand what you are saying in some of your posts Dani so I can't respond .   Suffice to say that iran is an enemy of the USA and maybe if we get a good commander in chief , President we and Israel may take care of ALL Americas and Israels enemies Dani !!



the cat dream of mice again


----------



## pismoe

like I said , you couldn't even kick Iraqi azz Dani !!    [repeat


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> I don't understand what you are saying in some of your posts Dani so I can't respond .   Suffice to say that iran is an enemy of the USA and maybe if we get a good commander in chief , President we and Israel may take care of ALL Americas and Israels enemies Dani !!


 only iran can protect west people against isis.
you need iran .........


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> like I said , you couldn't even kick Iraqi azz Dani !!    [repeat


we did it  alone with nothing


----------



## pismoe

isis is no problem when we get a new 'commander in chief' Dani !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> isis is no problem when we get a new 'commander in chief' Dani !!



your next commander in chief is liberal again


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> I don't understand what you are saying in some of your posts Dani so I can't respond .   Suffice to say that iran is an enemy of the USA and maybe if we get a good commander in chief , President we and Israel may take care of ALL Americas and Israels enemies Dani !!


Why do you fear Iran puss........I mean pismoe?


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> agree , Penelope .    Some think its a good idea to bomb before iran gets any stronger !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lets turn them into a third world country, we can't allow them to have fun and enjoy life.  Gee they just had to progress and we can't have that.
Click to expand...


The only people that turn ME countries into third world shitholes are the Muslims living there.  Iran actually used to be a fairly moderate place, then the batshit crazy Islamists took over.


----------



## pismoe

no fear , I dislike my enemies !!   Hey , its you guys and your kids that will be dealing with them for a long time to come if you are a younger person with kids .    Your mrobama gave them loads of money and iran is on its way to nukes or already has them .   iran is also full of Shiite twelvers as a majority and they are VERY radical as they hope and try to hurry the return of the 'mahdi'   Tehon .


----------



## pismoe

yep , the Shah was a pretty good guy from what I hear and was an ally of the USA .   Persia was a pretty good country before it became 'iran' !!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tilly said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are silly Dani , iran is a problem that the USA should face and its better now than later .   iran could not even kick Iraqi azz in the iran - Iraq war even though the Iranian used their youngsters in suicide attacks and as a way to clear minefields !!    Think that the suicide youngster were ' basij ' or similar but a lot of them died in suicide missions clearing minefields Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> why usa dont attack iran? if iran is weak?
> why bush attaced iraq but no iran?
> 
> + we were in begin of  revolution .all west  power helped iraq.iraq wasnt alone.
> all power dont sell weapon to us.but they gave  it free  to basterd saddam
> young people died.and then  arabs didnt rape our woman.arab are raping your woman now..cologne was happened at chrismas.because iranian teen have great balls...
> isis is in our neighbourhood and iran is  save more than paris and california.
> when your children are in panic for arabs attacks .isis is just joke for iranian children
> when all california scholl closed with just 1 email joke
> iranian children are very sorry for usa children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the boys /men who raped the German girls have balls?  What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot. im talking about iranian youg people who died in iran -iraq war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing well with your English, I commend you, but a lot of what you say isn't clear, so don't call people idiots for failing to understand you.
Click to expand...


Dani isn't an idiot...but the politics are off the chart


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> no fear , I dislike my enemies !!   Hey , its you guys and your kids that will be dealing with them for a long time to come if you are a younger person with kids .    Your mrobama gave them loads of money and iran is on its way to nukes or already has them .   iran is also full of Shiite twelvers as a majority and they are VERY radical as they hope and try to hurry the return of the 'mahdi'   Tehon .


Look at what you wrote, you are projecting fear.


----------



## pismoe

you are also silly , you libs are like that I guess Tehon !!


----------



## Tehon

pismoe said:


> you are also silly , you libs are like that I guess Tehon !!


I just don't get it pismoe. It's irrational.


----------



## Eaglewings

Tehon said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are also silly , you libs are like that I guess Tehon !!
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it pismoe. It's irrational.
Click to expand...

The OP said that the rape that happened in Germany would never happen in Iran because the boys have balls, what was that suppose to mean. Pismoe was just responding.


----------



## Tehon

Eaglewings said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are also silly , you libs are like that I guess Tehon !!
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it pismoe. It's irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP said that the rape that happened in Germany would never happen in Iran because the boys have balls, what was that suppose to mean. Pismoe was just responding.
Click to expand...

And I am just curious why so many bed wetters here fear Iran......so i asked one.


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are also silly , you libs are like that I guess Tehon !!
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it pismoe. It's irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP said that the rape that happened in Germany would never happen in Iran because the boys have balls, what was that suppose to mean. Pismoe was just responding.
Click to expand...

he boys have balls
you know this idiom?


----------



## pismoe

a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??


Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.


----------



## pismoe

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   thats what i hear , one kids story in particular where the kid had polio and his old man gave him to the muslim bigshots / imams or whatever for suicide clearing of minefields or attacking the Professional 'iraqi'  military front lines .    I forget if he survived or not Tilly !!   Anyway , interesting iranian history and how they dealt with getting their azzes kicked by the 'iraqis' !!


----------



## pismoe

maybe Dani will comment !!


----------



## Tilly

pismoe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   thats what i hear , one kids story in particular where the kid had polio and his old man gave him to the muslim bigshots / imams or whatever for suicide clearing of minefields or attacking the Professional 'iraqi'  military front lines .    I forget if he survived or not Tilly !!   Anyway , interesting iranian history and how they dealt with getting their azzes kicked by the 'iraqis' !!
Click to expand...

I don't think many survived. The sight was so gruesome, with body parts all over the place that they gave them a thick blanket, along with the key, to try to hold body parts together to some degree.  Truly sickening.  And where's Dani????


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
Click to expand...

another lie by basterd arabs lizard eater

you know what was biggest problem for iranian  during iran -iraq war?
volunteer was more than that army need it


----------



## Tilly

What's a 'basted Arabs lizard eater'?


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> What's a 'basted Arabs lizard eater'?



most arabs=normal arab= lizard eater


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 'basted Arabs lizard eater'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most arabs=normal arab= lizard eater
Click to expand...

Ewwwwww.  Nasty.


----------



## pismoe

dani67 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another lie by basterd arabs lizard eater
> 
> you know what was biggest problem for iranian  during iran -iraq war?
> volunteer was more than that army need it
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   and the iranians still couldn't kick iraqi azz ehh Dani ??


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Yet some people are still calling for bom, bom, bom, bom , bom iran.



Strangely, Saudi Arabia is prepping to join the WMD club but not in response to Israel:
*Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons*
*Western nations caving in to Iran means that Saudi Arabia has to take charge of defending itself *

Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people are still calling for bom, bom, bom, bom , bom iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, Saudi Arabia is prepping to join the WMD club but not in response to Israel:
> *Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons*
> *Western nations caving in to Iran means that Saudi Arabia has to take charge of defending itself *
> 
> Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons
Click to expand...




> However, the Saudis have to face the reality that all the numerous attempts to keep the Middle East free of WMDs have failed. Israel’s nuclear weapons program being the prime example of this failed policy. Therefore, if they must develop a defensive weaponized nuclear program in order to protect themselves and their allies, they will do so.



They don't sound very happy about Israel having nukes, but apparently they are going to get ready and have nukes , just in case Iran develops one. I guess we had best monitor them hey, I mean they seem to have the money and educated people and the means to obtain the right ingredients, they have been working on it for years they said.


----------



## pismoe

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people are still calling for bom, bom, bom, bom , bom iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, Saudi Arabia is prepping to join the WMD club but not in response to Israel:
> *Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons*
> *Western nations caving in to Iran means that Saudi Arabia has to take charge of defending itself *
> 
> Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   thankyou mrobama !!


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people are still calling for bom, bom, bom, bom , bom iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, Saudi Arabia is prepping to join the WMD club but not in response to Israel:
> *Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons*
> *Western nations caving in to Iran means that Saudi Arabia has to take charge of defending itself *
> 
> Saudi Arabia is preparing itself in case Iran develops nuclear weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the Saudis have to face the reality that all the numerous attempts to keep the Middle East free of WMDs have failed. Israel’s nuclear weapons program being the prime example of this failed policy. Therefore, if they must develop a defensive weaponized nuclear program in order to protect themselves and their allies, they will do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't sound very happy about Israel having nukes, but apparently they are going to get ready and have nukes , just in case Iran develops one. I guess we had best monitor them hey, I mean they seem to have the money and educated people and the means to obtain the right ingredients, they have been working on it for years they said.
Click to expand...

------------------------------   there is a big difference between Israelis having nukes and a buncha crazy muslims having nukes Penelope !!


----------



## pismoe

me , well i don't really care other than the fact that mrobama is helping the iranians with money and an end to sanctions so when iran gets nukes well its mostly mrobamas fault Penelope !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another lie by basterd arabs lizard eater
> 
> you know what was biggest problem for iranian  during iran -iraq war?
> volunteer was more than that army need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   and the iranians still couldn't kick iraqi azz ehh Dani ??
Click to expand...


are you silly?
iraq is our small state now


----------



## pismoe

if thats the case it just means that you rule over a buncha lizard eatin arab muslims , big deal .   Course when they were fighting them you couldn't beat them could you Dani !!


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the law not to bring atten
> tion to yourself as a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> law? based on islam or iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not a law
> _That they not draw unwanted attention to themselves and that they set themselves apart from others in the way they dress.
> Hijab: Required Dress for Muslim Women?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most iranian believed islam rule in koran was ok for 1400 years ago and arab desert culture.not for all time
> 
> +rouhani isnt hardiner .he is reformer.we couldnt enjoying this carnavals when ahmadinejad was president
Click to expand...


dani------for an Iranian your English is very limited.       I had worked with Iranians for
more than 45 years------often   as new comers to the USA--------they all knew English  a lot better than do you


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another lie by basterd arabs lizard eater
> 
> you know what was biggest problem for iranian  during iran -iraq war?
> volunteer was more than that army need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   and the iranians still couldn't kick iraqi azz ehh Dani ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you silly?
> iraq is our small state now
Click to expand...


right  Dani-------the Iranian Nazi pigs have invaded just as the  German Nazi pigs
invaded Austria and France.        World War III is underway


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little info on 'ahmadinejads demons' [sp] --------   anyway , I think that the guy started the 'basiji' and it was he that sent Iranian suicide children out to clear minefields and do wave attacks against the Professionaly trained  'iraqi' army .    Article tells how the 'iraqis' were killing the Iranians azzes left and right with their machine guns .  Iranians were getting their azzes kicked so they resorted to youngsters to save themselves .   ---   Ahmadinejad's demons  ---   Anyway , its a good article for those that have never heard of the Iranian basiji .   Also interesting is that this 'ahmadinijad'  [sp] is a 'twelver' and that means that he is crazier than an outhouse rat .   I may get some video of him as he is over taken by some kind of muslim spirit as he is giving a speech .   -----------   one of the so called heros of the Iranians is a suicide kid named - hossein fahmideh' .    Anyway , check it out and comment Dani and others !!    Whats the deal with 'hossein fahmideh'  Dani ??
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those children had developmental problems and so on. The gvmnt 'bought' them for a pittance from their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another lie by basterd arabs lizard eater
> 
> you know what was biggest problem for iranian  during iran -iraq war?
> volunteer was more than that army need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   and the iranians still couldn't kick iraqi azz ehh Dani ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you silly?
> iraq is our small state now
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right  Dani-------the Iranian Nazi pigs have invaded just as the  German Nazi pigs
> invaded Austria and France.        World War III is underway
Click to expand...

read history darling


----------



## pismoe

looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!


----------



## Eaglewings

pismoe said:


> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!



I have no desire to travel there except to see outer Countries like  Jerusalem, and Egypt


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> [QUOTE="irosie91, post: 13242968, member:
> 
> are you silly?
> iraq is our small state now



right  Dani-------the Iranian Nazi pigs have invaded just as the  German Nazi pigs
invaded Austria and France.        World War III is underway

[/QUOTE]
read history darling

I read history long ago,  dani   (virtually historically)    Before the tragic invasion of
civilized PERSIA in the seventh century AD------Persia was a civilized land of
Zoroastrians-----then the pigs and dogs of arabia invaded.     Iran is now an islamo-
Nazi   cesspit.     Syria was also once a civilized land------run by Phonecians-----Aegean people -----greek like.  --------now it became another  arab/Islamic cesspit











I read history a long time ago--------the fact that Persia was once a large
empire doe[/QUOTE]


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!


idiot.

iran most beautiful country


*تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*





 تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران




تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران 




طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران




عکس ایرانی





طبیعت دیدنی




 عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران




 طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران




طبیعت زیبای ایران|




باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟




تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران











 عکس طبیعت ایران




تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا




*تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت* 





طبیعت ایران


عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران





طبیعت زیبای ایران




زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران




 زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران




 ایران زیبا




 عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران




 عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران




 عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران


طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا















​


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!











باغ شازده – کرمان



عمارت کلاه فرنگی – بیرجند
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

ایذه – خوزستان
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

پل نالکیاشر – گیلان



باغ ارم – شیراز



دریاچه ارومیه



پل خواجو – اصفهان



کاخ مرمر – تهران
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

کلیسا وانک – اصفهان



شیراز



چهل ستون – اصفهان
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

عالی قاپو – اصفهان



لاهیجان – گیلان



اسالم 
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

نیاسر – کاشان



مازندران



باغ گلابی – شیراز



دریاچه استیل – آستارا



سد لتیان – تهران



مارگون – سپیدان



مشت عثمان – دریاچه ارومیه



رامسر
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

روستای رودبارک – نور



پل سفید – اهواز
http://www.irannaz.com/news_cats_1.html

چهارباغ – اصفهان



کهگیلویه و بویر احمد



سایه خوش



کوههای مینیاتوری – سیتان و بلوچستان



روستای سوباتان – اردبیل​


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...
Click to expand...

propganda
.last stoning was for 15 years ago
in iran
. because of reformer and human right activist in iran.regime cant do it anymore



   woman tourist in iran


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Yes----the Persian land is beautiful------which is why arab/muslim rapists and
murderers invaded it and stole it and imposed their own filthy culture


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> propganda
> .last stoning was for 15 years ago
> in iran
> . because of reformer and human right activist in iran.regime cant do it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> woman tourist in iran
Click to expand...


01.12.2016
*Wrong: 
Iran sentences woman to death by stoning 
 An Iranian woman is accused of adultery has been sentenced to death by stoning . 
*


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...
Click to expand...


you are confusing in .............
for example:  
law= man can married with  4 woman .
but  most people and culture dont accept it.you havnt good life  in society.people will hate you .
maybe law let people to beat woman.but culture dont accept it 
you understand  my point?


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes----the Persian land is beautiful------which is why arab/muslim rapists and
> murderers invaded it and stole it and imposed their own filthy culture
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   and YES , that is absolutely true Irosie , muslim arabs kicked azz and stole the land from the Persians .   Same as the lizard eaters did in Spain  !!     Anyway thanks for that history comment IRosie .  It gives me and others more perspective !!


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> propganda
> .last stoning was for 15 years ago
> in iran
> . because of reformer and human right activist in iran.regime cant do it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> woman tourist in iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 01.12.2016
> *Wrong:
> Iran sentences woman to death by stoning
> An Iranian woman is accused of adultery has been sentenced to death by stoning . *
Click to expand...


propganda


you are wrong.because stoning is still in law.but regime dont do it.judge can sentenced to death by stoning.
but iran  did sign human rights deal for it and regime cant do it anymore.
.i know this case.she killed his husband because of her lover

she died by hanging

its source but its persian

زن هوس‌بازی که شوهرش را کشت، اعدام شد

we had other case.for example sakine mohammadi .but regime diont stoning him


----------



## Eaglewings

dani67 said:


> propganda
> 
> 
> you are wrong.because stoning is still in law.but regime dont do it.judge can sentenced to death by stoning.
> but iran  did sign human rights deal for it and regime cant do it anymore.
> .i know this case.she killed his husband because of her lover
> 
> she died by hanging
> 
> its source but its persian
> 
> زن هوس‌بازی که شوهرش را کشت، اعدام شد
> 
> we had other case.for example sakine mohammadi .but regime diont stoning him



The link is from today, so no she didn't die yet. 


She noted, “Women are stoned for being raped and Iranian law even allows for juvenile executions. Iran is averaging three hangings per day at the moment and remains a pariah state with no regard for human life. In a despicable form of moral myopia, the gold rush for business, as the international sanctions regime begins to unravel, has made Western governments blind to the suffering of ordinary Iranians at the hands of the Ayatollahs.”

Iran sentences woman to death by stoning


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر دیدنی طبیعت ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت دیدنی سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی افسون کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زیبایی خیره کننده طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت از سراسر ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس طبیعت زیبای ایران
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای زیبای ایران زیبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes----the Persian land is beautiful------which is why arab/muslim rapists and
> murderers invaded it and stole it and imposed their own filthy culture
Click to expand...



israel is one of the smallest country and :
90% of israel :









i cant believe it  that why jewish dying for this f.... land
british empire are very smart


----------



## jc456

so we don't need to bring in any refugees.  Great, discussion is over.


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some desert hell hole to me Dani !!
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> iran most beautiful country
> 
> 
> *تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت زیبای ایران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تله کابین زیبای شمال ایران|طبیعت دل انگیز و سرسبز شمال ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای سرزمین ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس ایرانی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت دیدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عکس های زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت ایران زیبا|photo-top.blogfa.com/category/1|طبیعت دیدنی ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبیعت زیبای ایران|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باور می کنید این عکس ها از طبیعت ایران باشد؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر زیبا از طبیعت سرسبز ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very pretty, but your country treats women horrible, why is it ok for a man to go out and look at women, while the women are stoned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> propganda
> .last stoning was for 15 years ago
> in iran
> . because of reformer and human right activist in iran.regime cant do it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> woman tourist in iran
Click to expand...

Human Rights Watch says that the last woman stoned in Iran was in 2009.


----------



## Tilly

Dani, can you cut back on the pics, it's taking ages just to wade through them to post.


----------



## dani67

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> propganda
> 
> 
> you are wrong.because stoning is still in law.but regime dont do it.judge can sentenced to death by stoning.
> but iran  did sign human rights deal for it and regime cant do it anymore.
> .i know this case.she killed his husband because of her lover
> 
> she died by hanging
> 
> its source but its persian
> 
> زن هوس‌بازی که شوهرش را کشت، اعدام شد
> 
> we had other case.for example sakine mohammadi .but regime diont stoning him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is from today, so no she didn't die yet.
> 
> 
> She noted, “Women are stoned for being raped and Iranian law even allows for juvenile executions. Iran is averaging three hangings per day at the moment and remains a pariah state with no regard for human life. In a despicable form of moral myopia, the gold rush for business, as the international sanctions regime begins to unravel, has made Western governments blind to the suffering of ordinary Iranians at the hands of the Ayatollahs.”
> 
> Iran sentences woman to death by stoning
Click to expand...


its other case
they will not stoning her too like others
just death penalty like texas.


----------



## Tilly

Iran has the 2nd highest rate of execution in the world, second only to China.


----------



## dani67

Tilly said:


> Iran has the 2nd highest rate of execution in the world, second only to China.


93 % drug dealer and 
*smuggler*


----------



## American_Jihad

*Iran, Assassinations, and Hypocrisy*

Warren J. Blumenfeld
Posted:  01/07/2016

...


While the Iranians rightly condemned Saudi Arabia, I find it quite ironic when they represent the murders as a "medieval act of savagery." It's as if the Saudi's, in executing Shiite clerics, held up a mirror to the Iranians in which they saw reflected back their own long-standing and brutal civil and human rights atrocities.

Let us not forget that since the Iranian Islamic Revolution of 1979, which replaced the Shah with an orthodox Shiite theocracy, many segments of the population have experienced repression under Iranian Sharia law -- of the many segments, in particular, include Iran's lesbian, gay, bisexual, and trans* (LGBT) inhabitants.

Since 1979, some human rights activists estimated between 4000 - 6000 LGBT people have been executed in Iran. Same-sex sexuality between consenting partners in private is defined as a crime. Iranian law condemns men involved in sexual penetrative acts (sodomy or _lavat_) with the possibility of death, and so-called non-penetrative acts with flogging. After the fourth non-penetrative "offense," the penalty is death.

Women convicted of engaging in same-sex sexuality (_mosahegheh_) may be made to undergo flogging with 50 lashes. And also, following the fourth conviction, they too are eligible for the death penalty (Articles 127, 129, 130).

Examples are many. Two gay Iranian teenagers, 18 and 17-years-old, were hung in the streets of Iran on July 19, 2005, in Edalat (ironically called "Justice Square") in Mashbad, Iran. Reports of the widespread repression of gays in Iran have been verified by Human Rights Watch and the Iranian Student News Agency.

Following the Islamic Revolution, trans* identity and expression were also classified as crimes. However, the government reclassified these in 1986 as "heterosexual" if the person undergoes gender confirmation (formerly known as "sex reassignment") surgery. Today, Iran stands as the country performing the most gender confirmation surgeries in the world, second only to Thailand. Iranian trans* people, however, still suffer frequent harassment and persecution.

Repressive regimes around the world currently and throughout history have scapegoated, oppressed, and murdered LGBT people. The time has long since passed that we speak out against repression in all of its forms. I am not naïve enough, however, to believe that we will soon witness general human and civil rights legislated and enacted in the authoritarian theocracy of Iran anytime soon.

Iran, Assassinations, and Hypocrisy

*Warning* *XXX* Look at pics if you dare:

iran hanging gays - Google Search


----------



## pismoe

I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!


normal gay didnt hanging in iran
just rapist gay

+
iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too 
you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe


----------



## pismoe

another muslim concept I just heard about from Germany ---  Blog: German police admit rape gangs are an Arab game called 'Taharrush'  ---


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> another muslim concept I just heard about from Germany ---  Blog: German police admit rape gangs are an Arab game called 'Taharrush'  ---




it was just game?


----------



## pismoe

and concerning 'taharrush gamea' a Daily Mail article and I guess that the game was played by egyptian muslims against ' Lara Logan ' in 2011 when she was in 'egypt' !!    ---  The Arabic gang-rape 'Taharrush' phenomenon which has spread to Europe   ---   looks like the 'taharrush' has found its way to Europe !!


----------



## pismoe

and a bit from 'turkey' showing muslims at work doing what they do best ---  10 killed, 15 wounded after Istanbul attack, suicide bomber was Islamic State member: Turkey PM - Firstpost  ---


----------



## pismoe

just a game ehh Dani ??  ---  Lara Logan breaks her silence on '60 Minutes': 'They raped me with their hands'  ---   just a GAME eh Dani .   Fun for the muslims but no fun for Lara Logan Dani !!


----------



## pismoe

point is that the arab lizard eaters are muslim just like you , you all follow the same religion of 'mo' the guy that had a 6 year old wife Dani !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> point is that the arab lizard eaters are muslim just like you , you all follow the same religion of 'mo' the guy that had a 6 year old wife Dani !!


you are hater.i dont care you


----------



## pismoe

muslim is a muslim I think .   Shiite or sunni , whats the difference as they all have very similar religion and laws on gays , adultery , apostasy , blasphemy  .   Seems to me that it is muslims that are the HATERS !!    See 'the killing of Fahrkunda' , google it to see muslims at work .   See a Christian woman reduced from being a human being to being a pile of ashes by her village neighbors Dani !!


----------



## dani67

pismoe said:


> muslim is a muslim I think .   Shiite or sunni , whats the difference as they all have very similar religion and laws on gays , adultery , apostasy , blasphemy  .   Seems to me that it is muslims that are the HATERS !!    See 'the killing of Fahrkunda' , google it to see muslims at work .   See a Christian woman reduced from being a human being to being a pile of ashes by her village neighbors Dani !!




they are moslem too

*Dr. Oz*





_Jason Kempin/Getty​_​Dr. Mehmet Oz, host of "The Dr Oz Show" and vice chair and professor of surgery at Columbia University, was born in Ohio to Turkish parents. His mother's family was fiercely secular, while his father's family treated Islam as much more central to their lives. Dr. Oz has said he has struggled with his religious understanding but describes his beliefs as a mystical form of Islam closely related to Sufism.
*Shaquille O’Neal *





_Getty Images​_​O’Neal has rarely spoken publicly about being a Muslim, but in 2010 he did reveal he intended to take the Islamic pilgrimage known as the Hajj to Mecca, Saudi Arabia. The Saudi government bars all non-Muslims from visiting Mecca.
*Fareed Zakaria *





_Getty Images/Stephen Lovekin​_​The Indian-born journalist Zakaria hosts his own show on CNN, is an editor at large for Time magazine, and writes a foreign-affairs column for The Washington Post. Zakaria was raised by Muslim parents, though he has said he doesn't consider himself "a particularly religious person."
*Ellen Burstyn*





_Frazer Harrison/Getty​_Burstyn, an Emmy-winning actress, appears to follow a loose form of Sufi Islam, The Wall Street Journal has reported. Burstyn, known for "The Exorcist," "Requiem For A Dream," and "Political Animals," says she believes in aspects from many major religions.
*Aasif Mandvi*





_Reuters / Jonathan Ernst​_​Mandvi, an actor and comedian, is best known for his role as a "Daily Show" correspondent. Mandvi was born in India and spent much of his childhood in the UK before his familyultimately moved to Tampa, Florida.
Mandvi told the Tampa Bay Times, "My experience on 'The Daily Show' is that ... sometimes you get the thing that you want, but in a way that you never expected to get it.
"Like an important time to say something as a Muslim-American, as a brown person, as an immigrant. I feel like a lot of my work is about [exploring] that gap between cultures ... I just want to keep building on that," he said.
*Akon*





_Getty Images / Leonard Adam​_A self-described "spiritual man," the rapper Akon has weaved his religious beliefs into his music. In his song "Senegal," he raps, "So what you know about how God comes first in our lives, everything that we do is for Allah."
*Dave Chappelle *





_Joshua Roberts / Getty Images​_​The comedian Chapelle has spoken about his beliefs on occasion but tends to shy away from talking about being a Muslim. "I don't normally talk about my religion publicly because I don't want people to associate me and my flaws with this beautiful thing," he told Time magazine in 2005.
In a later interview the comedian said a trip to Africa had crystallized his beliefs. “I’m a Muslim — I don’t necessarily practice the way a good Muslim is supposed to practice, but I believe in these tenants,” Chapelle said.
*Ice Cube*





_Getty Images / Christopher Polk​_​Rapper Ice Cube converted to Islam in the 1990s. Born and raised in Los Angeles, Ice Cube has said: "What I call myself is a natural Muslim, because it’s just me and God. You know, going to the mosque, the ritual and the tradition, it’s just not in me to do. So I don’t do it."
*T-Pain *





_William Wei, Business Insider​_​Grammy Award-winning rapper T-Pain was born Faheem Rasheed Najm and grew up in Tallahassee, Florida.
He says most people aren't aware that he was raised a Muslim. "People don’t even know. Me, Busta Rhymes, Lupe Fiasco — they don’t even know we are Muslim. People think a Muslim has to have a turban or a big beard. It’s stupid," T-Pain said.
However, T-Pain has also expressed broad beliefs in aspects of many religions, and he has also said he doesn't like that religion separates people.


----------



## Eaglewings

They may be Muslim , but I don't see them having wife's that have to wear a Hi-jib , I think they are all Americans and left the heritage behind, beside Oz was born in Ohio.


----------



## pismoe

aww , probably American softy muslims although I can't stand that azzwipe 'zacariah' .


----------



## American_Jihad

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
Click to expand...


Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...


----------



## dani67

American_Jihad said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
Click to expand...


if boy fuck under 18 boy.
you calling what?


----------



## American_Jihad

dani67 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
Click to expand...

Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...


*Senior Member *


----------



## dani67

American_Jihad said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
Click to expand...

blah blah blah

kidfucker must be hang........


----------



## American_Jihad

dani67 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about hanging gays in the public square , so thanks and as far as Isral , well Israel has made the desert bloom Dani !!      Plus the scientists and doctors save many lives worldwide and that includes worshippers of 'mo' !!
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

American_Jihad said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normal gay didnt hanging in iran
> just rapist gay
> 
> +
> iranian doctor save many lives worldwide too
> you cant find one hospital without iranian doctor in europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


you suck it or fuck it?


----------



## American_Jihad

dani67 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck it or fuck it?
Click to expand...

Ask an islamic person, it's what they do and maybe you too. I'M done with you for now, punks bore me...


----------



## dani67

American_Jihad said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck it or fuck it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an islamic person, it's what they do and maybe you too...
Click to expand...

only jihadist eating this shit or fucking ......
and you are jihadist too.
are you gay?


----------



## pismoe

Hey Dani , looks like this fine thread has slowed down .  -------------------   that being the case , I'd like to ask you a question on Origins and Meaning of the word ' iran' .      I know ' or at least think that you guys were known as Persian but changed to 'iran' in 1935 [about] .    Anyway , I hear that 'iran' means 'Land of the Aryans' , is my understanding correct ??    ------------   Thank You for any info Dani !!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> Iran has the 2nd highest rate of execution in the world, second only to China.




Unfortunately, we're not keeping up our end.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dani67 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck it or fuck it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an islamic person, it's what they do and maybe you too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only jihadist eating this shit or fucking ......
> and you are jihadist too.
> are you gay?
Click to expand...




It's jarring to look at that beautiful avi, and then find that vulgar language.

Please....come up with more civil insults.


----------



## American_Jihad

PoliticalChic said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck it or fuck it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an islamic person, it's what they do and maybe you too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only jihadist eating this shit or fucking ......
> and you are jihadist too.
> are you gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M pretty sure she is under 16 and don't know any better, any how I would ban her/ to young and pro terrorist...
> 
> 
> 
> It's jarring to look at that beautiful avi, and then find that vulgar language.
> 
> Please....come up with more civil insults.
Click to expand...

I'M pretty sure she is under 16 and don't know any better. I'D ban her if it were up to me for being under age and for being pro islamic terrorist...


----------



## Lipush

dani67 said:


> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط



The Persians celebrate Purim, too!

Look a'that!


----------



## dani67

Lipush said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians celebrate Purim, too!
> 
> Look a'that!
Click to expand...


what?


----------



## Lipush

dani67 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Persians celebrate Purim, too!
> 
> Look a'that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...


Let me google that for you


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> old fashion carnaval in iran-rasht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخبار مرتبط



which one of those clowns (dalghaks) are you?


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> normaL WEDDING PARTY



All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
Click to expand...

.no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel





koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand


----------



## lush

that woman's in person..evry day


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
Click to expand...

Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha! 

Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.


----------



## alpine

dani67 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little girl and I do be-leave you are about 12 to 16 years old and full of islamic goat shit, rapist gays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if boy fuck under 18 boy.
> you calling what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said little girl your full of goat shit, post an Iranian news story about the rapist gays, they have news papers over there right. You need to back up your goat crap beatch...
> 
> 
> *Senior Member *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> kidfucker must be hang........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck it or fuck it?
Click to expand...



Dani, this is how you do it;

EMINEM LYRICS - 8 Mile Freestyle Pt.III vs "Papa Doc"

Clarence_Jihadi


----------



## Gracie

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chick in the lime green dress...do you have her email addfress?
Click to expand...

HAHAHA!!! I don't want the chick..I want the DRESS! Funny that I was thinking that and then saw your post!


----------



## Gracie

I'm wondering why Dani keeps calling Iran, Persia. There is no more Persia. Is Dani embarrassed to call it Iran?


----------



## dani67

Gracie said:


> I'm wondering why Dani keeps calling Iran, Persia. There is no more Persia. Is Dani embarrassed to call it Iran?


where i called persia?  most of time i called iran.
iran=lands of aryan
 i love iran 
persia is symbolic name.also we have persia (pars) state in center of iran.also im persian.persia was iran emperor name  
iran and persia  is like  england and britania


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.


----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.*too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.*mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.


What? Go f*** yourself. Yeah.


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
Click to expand...


Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.

Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.  

Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony. 

Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Soheil said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.*too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.*mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Go f*** yourself. Yeah.
Click to expand...


Beekhod neest behesh meegan dani kooni.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> normaL WEDDING PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


manam jedi nagereftam lol


khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All underground in basements or hidden behind curtains, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
Click to expand...


Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .no. this picture is for famous talar and hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koskhol underground koja bood. 90 darsad aroosiha intorie.
> masalan talar haye rasmi  aroosi intoriye: aval vaghte sham zan va marda jodan.bade sham mardaye   kheyli gharibe mirand khoone .mardaye dige mirand tabaghe bala pishe zana.ke dance va in chiza shoroo mishe.
> vali aksar aroosiha too bagh va khoone shaksi hast ke az aval mardo zan ba ham hastand
> nake ayatollah doost dashte bashe va deleshoon bekhad
> nemitoonand gir bedand.police ham biad.janjal dorost mishe.nemitoonand 500 nafar ke bazdasht konand.
> bekhater hamin shotor didi nadidi.shayad az 1000 ta aroosi yekish mamoor biad ke oonam pool migire mire
> albate state va ostan  fargh dare.ma ke shomal zendegi mikonim.aksar mardom  zendegi liberal darand.rabete zan va mard azad tare.ziad ahle hjab bein zan va mard nistim.
> hata ashna door ham miad khoone yeki mehmooni .zana hjab nedarand.
> vali bazi ostan haye sharghi va markazi  iran fargh dare.
> mesle semnan. mesle ghom.mesle kashan.oon ha mazhabi hastand
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
Click to expand...


mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
*Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
*Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
*6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
www.haaretz.com › Israel News
ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
*Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
*Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
*New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
*Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
> *Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
> www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
> *Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
> www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
> ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
> *6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
> www.haaretz.com › Israel News
> ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
> *Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
> *Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
> ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
> *New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
> www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
> *Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
> abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...
Click to expand...


Too Israel as America beeshtar amniyat hast koskhol.  Inja too America nemidooni key ye divooneh ba toofang miyat 100 nafar ro beekhod dero kooneh.  Ageh shab beree to mantagehayi ke badeh daree ba joonet bazi meekoni.  

Iran va Arabha nemikhan Israel solh kooneh baray inkeh deegeh nemitonan sar mardom olagh ro ba een cheezha garm konan, tahreekeshoon koonan ke beran to kheyaboonha began "marg bar Israel".  

Yadet nareh ke too tazahorateh 2009 va 2011, Felestiniha omadan too Iran va mardom ro meezadan va meekoshtan.  Ayah to vage-an Irooni hasteh ya tabehe khate regime?

*“Innocent” Palestinians Imported into Iran to Crack Protester Skulls*
June 19, 2009


It’s no wonder the left is scrambling to make supporting the Iranian protests look like “warmongering” or imperialism. Their favorite terrorists, sorry I mean _occupation resistance fighters_, are square in the middle of things beating, raping and pillaging for the theocracy leftists want you to believe can be reasoned with.

*Palestinian Hamas members are helping the Iranian authorities crush street protests in support of reformist presidential candidate Mir Hossein Mousavi*, two protesters told Reuters on Tuesday.

* Iranians Saying Hamas Is In Teheran Beating Up Protesters*
| June 17, 2009 | Herb Kenyon et al

Posted on *6/17/2009, 1:51:07 PM* by *JOHN ADAMS*

Relevant Excerpt:

On Tuesday two protesters told Reuters that Palestinian Hamas members are helping the Iranian authorities crush street protests in support of Mousavi.

They made their allegations as rioting on a scale unseen in Iran for nearly a decade continued in the wake of the elections and the allegations that the results were falsified. The protests have now spread from Teheran to other major cities.

* * *

Hamas formally welcomed incumbent Ahmadinejad's ostensible reelection victory on Saturday. The Palestinian Islamist movement receives arms and funding from Iran, and its members have often received training there, including in terror tactics and weapons manufacture.

Pro-government gunmen, reportedly opening fire on protesters, killed at least seven people on Monday night and others have been wounded.

State radio reports claimed that the victims were trying to loot weapons and to vandalize public property, and were shot by unidentified gunmen.

People claiming to have witnessed the shootings, however, insist that the victims were peaceful demonstrators, including students from Teheran university. "There are so many crimes, beatings and killings that have yet to be reported. When we fight back, it is for our own protection," said a young man passing out flyers with the names of those he said were murdered Teheran University students.

* * *

"The most important thing that I believe people outside of Iran should be aware of," the young man went on, "is the participation of Palestinian forces in these riots."

Another protester, who spoke as he carried a kitchen knife in one hand and a stone in the other, also cited the presence of Hamas in Teheran.

On Monday, he said, "my brother had his ribs beaten in by those Palestinian animals. Taking our people's money is not enough, they are thirsty for our blood too."

It was ironic, this man said, that the victorious Ahmadinejad "tells us to pray for the young Palestinians, suffering at the hands of Israel." His hope, he added, was that Israel would "come to its senses" and ruthlessly deal with the Palestinians.

When asked if these militia fighters could have been mistaken for Lebanese Shi'ites, sent by Hizbullah, he rejected the idea. "Ask anyone, they will tell you the same thing. They [Palestinian extremists] are out beating Iranians in the streets… The more we gave this arrogant race, the more they want… [But] we will not let them push us around in our own country."


----------



## dani67

group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran


Oon doota marda mesl eenkeh yobosat daran.  Hatman teryaki hastan. 

I think those two Iranian guys are suffering from severe constipation. Looks like they're opium smokers.


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaa, pass bego, rashti hasti.  Shiraziha ham zanashoon oonjoriyan.  Rashtiyeh zanesh sa-at 12 shab minijoop ba kafshe pashneh booland pooshideh bood. Be zanesh meegeh, kooja kooja eenvagt shab? Zanesh meegeh, daram meeram bedam! Rashtiyeh meegeh, aaaaaaaahhhh pass zood bargardee-ha!
> 
> Manam as oon bordeh Israel Palestine beeron kardan.  Barayeh 30 rooz. Kooseh nanashoon! Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
> *Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
> www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
> *Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
> www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
> ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
> *6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
> www.haaretz.com › Israel News
> ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
> *Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
> *Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
> ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
> *New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
> www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
> *Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
> abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...
Click to expand...


Eenam as amniyat ke sohbatesho meekoni:



05/06/16

*Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors*

Source: Radio Zamaneh


*Seven Iranian actors were arrested at a party in Tehran, according to an Iranian media report. Mizan Khabar, the Iranian judiciary website, announced on Wednesday that seven "famous actors" were arrested at a party in Tehran's Saadat Abad neighbourhood.*


*Continue reading at:*

Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

dani67 said:


> group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran


They're all dead now.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> avalan rashti nistam.mazandarani hastam.too iran faghat mazandarani ha joloye arab ha va moghol ha istadegi kardand.mesle shoma yahoodihaye rat naboodand berand soorakh ghayem beshand
> dovoman in joke haro vase rashtiya misazand.chon liberal hastand va be hjab va ina motaghed nistand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
> *Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
> www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
> *Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
> www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
> ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
> *6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
> www.haaretz.com › Israel News
> ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
> *Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
> *Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
> ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
> *New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
> www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
> *Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
> abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eenam as amniyat ke sohbatesho meekoni:
> 
> 
> 
> 05/06/16
> 
> *Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors*
> 
> Source: Radio Zamaneh
> 
> 
> *Seven Iranian actors were arrested at a party in Tehran, according to an Iranian media report. Mizan Khabar, the Iranian judiciary website, announced on Wednesday that seven "famous actors" were arrested at a party in Tehran's Saadat Abad neighbourhood.*
> 
> 
> *Continue reading at:*
> 
> Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors
Click to expand...

after fight !!!!!!!!!!!

janbe ham nadarand.davashoon mishe bekhater masti.yek zane ham sare dava ghash mikone.zang mizanand 911(110)   .age mesle adam boodand kasi kareshoon nadasht


----------



## dani67

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all dead now.
Click to expand...

rouhani vp did organize .......


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

dani67 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all dead now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rouhani vp did organize .......
Click to expand...

...and then executed them.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Is that woman on the left Hillary?


----------



## dani67

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all dead now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rouhani vp did organize .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and then executed them.
Click to expand...

well done .good propaganda.they did great job


----------



## Roudy

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Is that woman on the left Hillary?


That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazandar-an  owoooo, rashti be geyrat zanashoon be hame kos midan.
> 
> Hala jedi nagir bacheh kooni, eenha hamash jokeh.  Man ye shareekeh Tork dashtam ke kheyli zerang bood.  Be yahoodiha megoft zeki.  Hamashon mesl too khar neestan.
> 
> Areh mazandaraniha ham heech goohi nakhordan.  Akharash Arabha hamleh kardan va khareh irono gayeedan.  Barayeh eenkeh Arabha vahshi hastan, va deen eeslam ham ke iran dareh deeneh heyvounhayeh vahshiyeh.  Gabol kon bacheh koony.
> 
> Ageh yahoodiha tarsoo bodan, Israel jeloyeh een hameh mosalmooneh heyvoun vay nemistad.  Israel ba shish million nafar alan 70 saleh Kooneh 600 million mosalmouneh heyvoun ro gozashteh.  Begoo mashallah, halla dolla sho.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
> *Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
> www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
> *Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
> www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
> ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
> *6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
> www.haaretz.com › Israel News
> ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
> *Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
> *Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
> ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
> *New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
> www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
> *Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
> abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eenam as amniyat ke sohbatesho meekoni:
> 
> 
> 
> 05/06/16
> 
> *Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors*
> 
> Source: Radio Zamaneh
> 
> 
> *Seven Iranian actors were arrested at a party in Tehran, according to an Iranian media report. Mizan Khabar, the Iranian judiciary website, announced on Wednesday that seven "famous actors" were arrested at a party in Tehran's Saadat Abad neighbourhood.*
> 
> 
> *Continue reading at:*
> 
> Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after fight !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> janbe ham nadarand.davashoon mishe bekhater masti.yek zane ham sare dava ghash mikone.zang mizanand 911(110)   .age mesle adam boodand kasi kareshoon nadasht
Click to expand...

Ridam be een amniyati ke nemitooni party bedi bedoon eenkeh bere zendan.  You can't even have a fucking party without getting arrested.


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manam jedi nagereftam lol
> 
> 
> khoobe orzesh ro nadarid. chand hezar arab koskhol palestini hanooz shoma ro mikonand,
> ghablan ba bomb boode .alan ba chagoo foroo mikonand too koonetoon lol
> bezanid nasl koshi konid dige.maro ham rahat konid poole naftemoon vaseshoon nare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoodiha mesl mosalmounha heyvoun neestand.  Ageh mikhastand nasl koshi konand kheyli vagt peesh kardeh boodand.  Valee Israel tamam jangashoo ba panj keshvareh arabee jangeed va hanooz kooneshoono badjour gozasht.  Iran be zoor tonest hareef Sadam besheh, yek million nafar iranooni as dast raft baray heechee, hanooz een melet Olagh "marg bar Israel" meekoonand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mohem ine ke haniiz bad az 80 sal shoma koskhola amniat nadarid. va shodid matarsak amrikayiha dar me
> *Palestinian assailant wounds Israeli jogger in Gush Etzion ...*
> www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../Initial-report-One-wounded-i...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۰ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Perl blamed Palestinian incitement for the incident and called onIsrael to take action. “When a girl leaves her home to stab Jews rather than ...
> *Palestinian 13-year-old girl with knife tries to stab guard in ...*
> www.timesofisrael.com › Israel & the Region
> ترجمه این صفحه۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces attend the scene of an attempted stabbingoutside the West Bank settlement of Anatot on January 23, 2016, in which the ...
> *6 Stabbed at Jerusalem Gay Pride Parade by ultra ...*
> www.haaretz.com › Israel News
> ترجمه این صفحهSix people were stabbed at Jerusalem's annual Gay Pride Parade on Thursday. ... Earlier on Thursday, Israel Police arrested right-wing extremist Baruch Marzel ...
> *Palestinian teens stab, kill Israeli in West Bank supermarket ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-idUSKCN0V...
> ترجمه این صفحه۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Two Palestinian 14-year-olds stabbed and killed an Israeli in a packed supermarket in the occupied West Bank on Thursday, Israeli and ...
> *Israeli troops shoot dead Palestinian who tried to stab them ...*
> www.reuters.com/.../us-*israel*-palestinians-violence-idUS...
> ترجمه این صفحه۷ اسفند ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli soldiers on Friday shot and killed a Palestinian who tried tostab troops at a checkpoint near the West Bank town of Ramallah, the Israeli ...
> *New West Bank Violence as Palestinian Boys Stab 2 ...*
> www.nytimes.com/.../new-west-bank-violence-as-palesti... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۴ ه‍.ش. - Israeli security forces at a supermarket in the occupied West Bank after two Palestinians stabbed two Israeli men on Thursday. One of the ...
> *Wave of Palestinian Attacks Kills Israeli, Wounds Dozen ...*
> abcnews.go.com/.../*israel*-palestinian-woman-*stab*-office... - ترجمه این صفحه
> ۱۷ دقیقه پیش - Earlier in the day, a Palestinian woman in her 50s who tried to stab Israelisecurity forces was shot and killed by officers, also in Jerusalem's Old ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eenam as amniyat ke sohbatesho meekoni:
> 
> 
> 
> 05/06/16
> 
> *Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors*
> 
> Source: Radio Zamaneh
> 
> 
> *Seven Iranian actors were arrested at a party in Tehran, according to an Iranian media report. Mizan Khabar, the Iranian judiciary website, announced on Wednesday that seven "famous actors" were arrested at a party in Tehran's Saadat Abad neighbourhood.*
> 
> 
> *Continue reading at:*
> 
> Police bust private Tehran party, arrest actors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after fight !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> janbe ham nadarand.davashoon mishe bekhater masti.yek zane ham sare dava ghash mikone.zang mizanand 911(110)   .age mesle adam boodand kasi kareshoon nadasht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridam be een amniyati ke nemitooni party bedi bedoon eenkeh bere zendan.  You can't even have a fucking party without getting arrested.
Click to expand...


welcome to islamic republic of iran 

las vegas ke nayomadi. man nemigam iran beheshte.
chera to 0 va 100 ?iran 100 ham nist mesle san francisco .0 ham nist mesle suidi arabia.
fact1=mashroob khori too iran jorme
fact2: man 10 sale daram labe darya too sholooghi mashroob mikhoram.yek bar ham vasam moshkel pish nayomad 


++
.man va refigham chand sal khoone khali dashtim too daryakenar.balaye 5 sal oon ja kos mikardim.
masalan mokh mizadim 5 ta dokhtar mibordim  va eshghe hal va ina .mashroob va sex va dance va kabab khori  va ....
bad 5 sal yek nafar ke ba yeki az doostam doshmani dasht.amar migire .zang mizanad mamoor va police miad .(albate bad az rouhani dige  nemishe ba zang adam forooshe kard.kheyli behtar shode)
kholase maro yekshab bazdashtgah bordand va vasemoon yek hafte zendan .vali ba party bazi va baj omadim biroon


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
Click to expand...

ino nafahmidam chi gofti


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
Click to expand...


roudy----translation please


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
Click to expand...

ino= this ....
nafahmidam=  i dont understand
chi gofti = what you said


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino= this ....
> nafahmidam=  i dont understand
> chi gofti = what you said
Click to expand...


thanks


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
Click to expand...

Gooftam een Hillary dooztast ke az bas yobseh dareh eenjoori miragseh.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
Click to expand...

It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.


----------



## irosie91

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
Click to expand...


are you sure?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

irosie91 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
Click to expand...

I'd keep my distance just to be safe.


----------



## irosie91

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd keep my distance just to be safe.
Click to expand...


good idea


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that woman on the left Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
Click to expand...

he is trolling


----------



## dani67

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crooked Hillary doing the constipation dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd keep my distance just to be safe.
Click to expand...



allahu akbar allahu akbar


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

dani67 said:


> allahu akbar allahu akbar



What'd I tell ya?


----------



## dani67

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> allahu akbar allahu akbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd I tell ya?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ino nafahmidam chi gofti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd keep my distance just to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> allahu akbar allahu akbar
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> roudy----translation please
> 
> 
> 
> It means_ allah is great_ and she's about to explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd keep my distance just to be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> allahu akbar allahu akbar
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


he must achieve best troll award


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

dani67 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> allahu akbar allahu akbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd I tell ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What? You have no sense of humor.
Besides, Muslims have been blowing civilians up by the tens of thousands for decades. Anyone who _doesn't_ hold Islam.in contempt is the bigot.


----------



## Vikrant

Iranian women are beautiful!


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Iranian women are beautiful!


First time we agree. 

But I've seen some very beautiful Indian and Arab women as well. 

American women are probably the most beautiful women in the world, but from my experience, they aren't good "lovers" and as horny as Eastern women.  Maybe it's because Eastern women aren't exposed to premarital sex as much.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian women are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> First time we agree.
> 
> But I've seen some very beautiful Indian and Arab women as well.
> 
> American women are probably the most beautiful women in the world, but from my experience, they aren't good "lovers" and as horny as Eastern women.  Maybe it's because Eastern women aren't exposed to premarital sex as much.
Click to expand...


I think Israeli women are beautiful too if they can manage the bitchy factor 

BTW, I disagree with you on American women not being good lovers. They are by far the best lovers.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian women are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> First time we agree.
> 
> But I've seen some very beautiful Indian and Arab women as well.
> 
> American women are probably the most beautiful women in the world, but from my experience, they aren't good "lovers" and as horny as Eastern women.  Maybe it's because Eastern women aren't exposed to premarital sex as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Israeli women are beautiful too if they can manage the bitchy factor
> 
> BTW, I disagree with you on American women not being good lovers. They are by far the best lovers.
Click to expand...

I don't know, maybe your experience is different.  Americans and Europeans look at sex as if it's a workout, an every day event detached from the spirituality that comes with it.  I'm not talking about all.

Israeli women are very attractive, however they are brought up like men, they serve in the military and go through boot camp and everything, so they very tough, independent, smart, with very rough edges, and they do not mix well with insecure middle eastern men who are used to being chauvinistic pigs.  In fact they will make point of it to chew them up and spit them out.  As a bachelor I didn't like dating them because most of the time they wanted to be the dominant partner in the relationship and never hesitated to put me in my place with their sharp wit.  Truth be told!


----------



## dani67

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian women are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> First time we agree.
> 
> But I've seen some very beautiful Indian and Arab women as well.
> 
> American women are probably the most beautiful women in the world, but from my experience, they aren't good "lovers" and as horny as Eastern women.  Maybe it's because Eastern women aren't exposed to premarital sex as much.
Click to expand...

no .danish are best


----------



## Roudy

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian women are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> First time we agree.
> 
> But I've seen some very beautiful Indian and Arab women as well.
> 
> American women are probably the most beautiful women in the world, but from my experience, they aren't good "lovers" and as horny as Eastern women.  Maybe it's because Eastern women aren't exposed to premarital sex as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no .danish are best
Click to expand...

Cheese Danish!  

Reminds me of this old joke: This guy is having sex with a woman, after they are done, she asks, "are you finished?"  He goes, "no, I'm Danish."

Boom tish!


----------



## dani67




----------



## Vikrant

dani67 said:


> [



What are they smoking? 

BTW, those broads look hot.


----------



## dani67

Vikrant said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they smoking?
> 
> BTW, those broads look hot.
Click to expand...

*Hookah or gheyloon *

*its like cigar . but with fruit ....*


----------

